# Shtypi dhe politika > Votime dhe sondazhe >  Do te votoni ne zgjedhjet e 28 qershorit

## flor1

Shkruni ne do te votoni apo jo ne 28 qershor.

----------


## Adaes

Nqs jam ne Shkoder...Varet,nqs me del gjumi  :perqeshje:  ...nqs sjam svaret hic  :perqeshje:

----------


## AjSi

Nuk me lejohet te votoj

----------


## Adaes

> Nuk me lejohet te votoj


Pse...apo akoma ske mbush moshen??

----------


## AjSi

> Pse...apo akoma ske mbush moshen??



Jo po nuk me lene te dal nga shtepia hahhaha

nuk e kam mbush moshen akoma..edhe 3 vjet

----------


## Orientalist

Personalisht, as nuk kam votuar ndonjehere deri tani ne Shqiperi, dhe as nuk kam ndermend te votoj dhe per nje kohe te gjate te jetes sime.
Duke ditur historite e partive dhe njerezve qe sundojne partite se nga cilat burime, origjina, familje, njerez dhe shtresa vijne (me nje permbledhje nga nje komunizem anti-njerezor, anti-fetar dhe anti-shqiptar) atehere perseri nuk kam ndermend qe te votoj per askend. Edhe pse nuk e di as vete pse e mora (e pagova) tani leternjoftimin, se nuk kam ndermend te votoj perseri, por do ta shfrytezoj per sherbime te tjera per te cilat shteti yne, me nder me thene, i ka lehtesuar disa pune, obligime dhe burokraci nepermjet saj.
Gjithe te mirat!

P.S. Nuk e nencmoj veten time si njeri per te votuar disa njerez te pacipe ne politike.

----------

